# hi.. anybody can help me??



## nizamo (May 16, 2007)

hi there.. anybody that expert in breed, can u help me identify my bird.. i got this pigeon yesterday from bird shop.. they call "USA pigeon".. what type of pigeon?? is it racing or homing or show pigeon.. let me describe about the bird... it size is bigger than my taiwan homer ( i only got a pair homer, from taiwan).. it shape like dragoon.. it face like tipplers.. but as i know tipplers is smaller than homer right??? so what type of my bird??? please anybody know about it..


----------



## nizamo (May 16, 2007)

*continue from my problem...hihihihi*

this some picture for your observation...
black (hen)
white (cock)
next time i will show my taiwan homer.. now they lay their first generation.. hehehe.. by the way, how many days until new born coming???


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Tipplers? They don't look like homers to me maybe I am wrong.

18 days for the eggs to hatch.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

they look more like homers then tipplers to me , they dont have that tippler white eye .


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Rollers??? The head shape doesn't look like a homers.

Oops, sorry, didn't read the part about being larger than the homer. Definetly not rollers.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

The black one looks almost like a feral to me so I don't know. They could be crosses.


----------



## nizamo (May 16, 2007)

*huhu*

feral?? huhu.. so just waste my money laa... i think its a some racing breed.. hhuhuhu.. really sad.. i thought i got some homer.. emm their size big as a crow.. i think la..


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Well who knows for sure? Can you contact the original breeder? To people in your area usually sell birds dishonestly for a quick sell?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't think the black one is a feral but even if it is, it's quite a beautiful bird. I think they are Giant Homers. Hope you give them a bath and let them clean up some.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Look like Runts or Carneau*

Some large utitily breed. Possibly Utility King but I think Runt is most likely. Not any kind of Homer, Roller or Tippler. Ceres are not big enough for Homers of any type and birds are too large anyway.

Bill


----------



## nizamo (May 16, 2007)

*thanks*

thanks a lot u guys.. u help me lots.. thanks...


----------

